# How old were you when you started to wear makeup?



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 9, 2008)

I was about 12 or 13 I think.  I had a face powder which i'm sure was too light for my face now that i think about it.  I also had lip smackers as my lip products.
When I was a 16 y.o. teenager I had blue/green glitter lipstick. It was really cool and mermaid-y, but I wore it with everything religiously. Now i'm cringing. 
Also when i was 5 or so in 1986 I used to love my mom's mac eyeshadows because they looked so cute in their little pots, but my mom would not let me play with them.

ETA: What age is appropriate to wear makeup and what should they be wearing, focusing on?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 9, 2008)

I think I started when I was maybe 13 or 14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. My little sister started when she was 11 which in my opinion is bad she has the wrong colour of foundation on and I will tell her its horrible but she thinks she looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. All the 13 year olds in my town all look the same orange face, white lips, silver/black eyes lol its quite funny actually.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2008)

I wear make up regularly since I have been 16.


----------



## Abaraxies (Mar 9, 2008)

oh gosh....Since 11/12 
I wore my moms makeup ....or anything I could get a hold of lol


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 9, 2008)

i used to always go with my mom to the makeup counters when i was little! and of  course, i loved the eye shadows, but my mom and the ladies at the counters were like, "you need some color on your lips. you look dead." and i hated it! (this is probably why i LOVE nude lips still, to this day). 
i think i started getting it when i was around 10-12.
my first eye shadow compact was from merle norman?? i think? hah
and then i started with clinique and then i went to mac at age 15! yay.


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

I was about 15 when I started wearing makeup regularly. I was a gothic girl so I wore tons of black eyeliner and black eyeshadow...wait a minute I still do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I think I wear less now. I use to also wear dark lipstick with my smokey eyes! My poor mother couldn't stand it!


----------



## mena22787 (Mar 9, 2008)

20.  and i just turned 21.


----------



## persephonewillo (Mar 9, 2008)

i was 13/14 when i started wearing makeup.  

i had to figure it all out on my own and from friends... my mum stopped wearing makeup when my brother and i were toddlers.  

my daughter is 11 and i allow her to wear lipgloss.  there have been a few rare days when she wants more (i did a light smokey "punk" look a few times for her - no foundation, etc.  just eye makeup and a touch of lipgloss).  but so far the issue of her wearing makeup in earnest hasn't come up yet


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_20.  and i just turned 21. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow, what made you change your mind if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 9, 2008)

I remember in 5th grade I had some god awful little thing from a dollar store that had like a blush, a blue eyeshadow, and a lipstick in it, and I would smear that shit on my 11 year old face.

6th grade brought the white eyeliner trend
And then by 7th grade/age 13 I was into my routine of black eyeliner all the way around and some silver on the lid, which last until like 10th grade. 
Didn't start using Mac until... 18.


----------



## pepe (Mar 9, 2008)

I was 17 when I was first allowed to wear make up, back then I hated not being able to. Now I am thankful for it, for I started to wear make up at the right time when I was old enough to judge what is suitable for me, the ocassion and altogether what makes me look better. Sometimes its hard to tell how old some girls are, some of them just try to grow up so quickly not realising that childhood is the most sacred phase of life.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pepe* 

 
_I was 17 when I was first allowed to wear make up, back then I hated not being able to. Now I am thankful for it, for I started to wear make up at the right time when I was old enough to judge what is suitable for me, the ocassion and altogether what makes me look better. Sometimes its hard to tell how old some girls are, some of them just try to grow up so quickly not realising that childhood is the most sacred phase of life._

 
nothing wrong with not wearing makeup, but in my opinion the teenage years were the best years to go through experimenting with makeup.  It was awkward enough and any person is going to commit a crime of beauty sometime in their life.  For me makeup was never about growing up but rather making myself look better using an art form.  I was still very much a kid when I was a teenager, just a kid with glittery lipstick.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 9, 2008)

i started wearing makeup when i wassss 16 going on 17. and i only started off with just eyeliner. then my parents up-ed my allowance and MAC came into play lOl.


----------



## mena22787 (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_wow, what made you change your mind if you don't mind me asking?_

 
it all starts out w/ the fact that my rents are wicked strict, and i wasn't allowed to wear mu in highschool, and then freshman and sophomore years of college i was sort of afraid to wear mu b/c i'd never worn it before.  and then at the end of my sophomore i decided i wanted to be more girly and hip (i've always been a tomboy and i always knew that i'd eventually change my 'image' to be more feminine).  then i stumbled across specktra and it's all been uphill from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i started out w/ just mascara, then built up e/l and now i wear concealor, tinted moisturizer and blush, keeping it nice and natural.  i suppose i'll eventually add some e/s into the mix
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also started wearing nicer and dressier clothes and actually styling my hair.  it's so much fun to get up and get all pretty!  and to think that i used to roll out of bed 15 mins before class! lol  (my friends often comment on how much i've changed, but in all honesty i always figured it'd happen about junior year of college)  sorry, that was kinda long, lol


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 9, 2008)

I started wearing lipstick when I was around 14 or 15 (I had a staple reddish earth tone color; before that I was only allowed to wear lipsmackers and gloss). I never really wanted to wear anything else until much later. I was in college when I started wearing powder and foundation, eyeliner and mascara (but not regularly). I started wearing eyeshadow when I was around 22 or 23.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 9, 2008)

I started when I was 12- with Mary Kay. My mom used the products and the consultant gave my mom tips about my taming my wild brows *ugh* and my mom bought me a few items- all natural looking. 

I've worn makeup since, but just "really" got into it in November when my friend to me to the MAC store in Chicago


----------



## fuzz (Mar 9, 2008)

i started at age 13 eye shadows only and very vibrant colours.At age 16 i started to wear only powder  with a natural lipgloss and at 19 when i got married i started to do the full make up.I wear make up fully i mean every other day.Give my face a one day break but i think make up from age 17 is ok and foundation after 20.I got into mac after i got married and before that was into  covergirl.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 9, 2008)

_*     Junior high. Middle school. 7th grade, age 12/13, the trend was bright blue eye-shadow! yuch! Don't remember where I got it, but I do recall being sneaky. I remember my sister (1 year younger) was angry at me for a nasty big-sister deed or word, and she called me "make-up face." I'll never forget it!*_

_*    Age 15, on went the black eye liner! I do not recall most other students wearing it. It was Maybelline pencil. I wore a thick-ish line beneath my eyes only. I will never forget my mother's shocked & angry reaction when I went into the kitchen to eat breakfast before school that morning. She didn't tell me to wash it off,  tho... 
but her that-morning face will never erase...
Now I'm a mom, I know...she was probably scared. *_

_*   I was 17 & I invited a young 20's guy to take me to my prom, but he declined. 
He then asked me to go to a party, however, 
in his Alpha Romeo. A Convertible. *_

_*    Before he came to pick me up, I drew a thick black line all around my eyes.  I will never forget how he said, "Oooh...your eyes look sooo big!" He had something big, as well. i wish he would've kept it a secret. I'll never forget that party in somebody's loft, over a barn, I think....and 
an exquisitely exciting, frightening 
drive home with the top down (the car roof) ...*_

_*    come to think of it, was I a wild sorta girl? eek!*_

*"....at any time an invitation you can't decline..." 
Freddie Mercury, "Killer Queen" !*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I was about 12 or 13 I think.  I had a face powder which i'm sure was too light for my face now that i think about it.  I also had lip smackers as my lip products.
When I was a 16 y.o. teenager I had blue/green glitter lipstick. It was really cool and mermaid-y, but I wore it with everything religiously. Now i'm cringing. 
Also when i was 5 or so in 1986 I used to love my mom's mac eyeshadows because they looked so cute in their little pots, but my mom would not let me play with them.

ETA: What age is appropriate to wear makeup and what should they be wearing, focusing on?_

 
_*Thanks for a great post! You jogged my memory & gave me smiles. I don't think I answered about the *appropriate,* though. sorry 'bout that *_


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 9, 2008)

i was sneaky at first. in 6th grade i started to put on makeup at school. i think in 7th grade i started wearing makeup without hiding it from my parents, lol. but i mostly wore covergirl till like last year. then i discovered the mac & sephora stores, i'll never go back to covergirl, hehe.


----------



## caramel_kisses (Mar 9, 2008)

I was probably 14 or 15.  I had my then step-dad take me to the store and I got some pressed powder.  I'd never considered it until I noticed all the girls at school were pulling out their compacts and they would complain about girls that didn't wear makeup or shave their legs.  

I immediately began to do both.  My mom never taught me how to be feminine, so I had to learn it all on my own.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 10, 2008)

nessa25 said:


> Quote:
> 
> i was sneaky at first. in 6th grade i started to put on makeup at school.
> 
> ...


----------



## silverbelle282 (Mar 10, 2008)

i think i was 22-23 when i started wearing makeup. my parents were strict, but i bought my first lipstick with my mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still have it. .  . when a relative gave me makeup for my sweet 16th, my mom didn't say anything. i actually remember trying to use the eyeliner (it was all estee lauder) and getting frustrated, then giving up completely! i totally wrecked that makeup kit! anyway... i used to buy this wet n' wild gloss which was pink with glittery chunks, which would disappear in literally 2 minutes. then when i was 21ish i began working at coach, which was right across from mac. sooo little by little i began caring about my "image." the very first makeup i bought was during a free gift at lancome- a juicy tube in candy corn, a brown eyeliner, to go with the gift which was autumnal gold and brown e/s- which i ended up never using! weird right? because now i am like addicted to mac and wear concealer, e/s, mascara, and l/s/l/g every day, but have begun perusing other lines, like make up forever.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 10, 2008)

I was 22 (lol only 23 now) when I started to wear it more religiously. I wore it to prom, and before that, when I was much younger there were those cheap-o huge eyeshadow compacts, I got them but never used them much. Lip Smackers were my thing growing up, thats about it. Parents weren't strict about it at all, I remember my mom wearing makeup when I was much younger (prob til about 7-8) but then she stopped so I guess it was never really around me. Then got interested in it last year and have LOVED every minute! (except for those times I try Parrot....still working on making it work with my blue eyes....fun!)


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 10, 2008)

Ha! A few months shy of 30!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 10, 2008)

I think I was 16, but that was strictly powder! For full face makeup, 20


----------



## lalunia (Mar 10, 2008)

I was about 13 when I started wearing foundation. Wasn't much of an eye shadow person until like 16 and I only wore it when I was going out somewhere. Blush is something new for me (I'm 19) and I got into MAC last year.

I have a 9 year old sister who watches and imitates me...I saw her wearing dark, dark eye shadow out of the house the other day and made her wash it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess 10 is ok for lipgloss, and like 13 for blush. I'd tell kids to stay away from foundation for as long as possible though


----------



## user79 (Mar 10, 2008)

I bought like a couple of eyeliners, some cheap Cover Girl foundation, and maybe 1 or 2 lipsticks when I was like 13 or 14, but didn't wear makeup on a daily basis. I've only really started getting more into cosmetics and a religious skincare routine since I was about 20 or so. I started getting into MAC and other more high-end brands within the last 4 years or so.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 10, 2008)

I remember that I was about 10 (!!!) when I first started sneaking makeup.  My mom would give me old makeup to play with when I was younger, but I really started wearing it when I was about 11-12ish and the full face at about 13.

Nailpolish (if that counts) has been since I was about 6 as an incentive to get me to stop biting my nails.  And lipgloss more so in about 3rd grade, so about 9?  I remember I had the sweetest Bonne Bell lipgloss--it was birthday cake flavored and was layered in blue, purple, and pink, but went on clear with just a hint of glitter/shimmer.  *Sigh*  That was some gooooooood lipgloss!  lol


----------



## clamster (Mar 10, 2008)

Starting playing with my moms around 12 or 13. Started wearing it to school around 14. I wish I didn't start so early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I could go back in time I would start freshman year of highschool.


----------



## eccentric (Mar 11, 2008)

I want to say 11/12. My mom is a licensed aesthetician so she always had makeup while I was growing up. At first I would wear these pastel cream Maybelline eyeshadows (still have some for memories sake ;P) that I'm sure were horribly unflattering, and maybe a little mascara. I didn't start wearing a full face of makeup until I was 16 I think, but then again my memory gets fuzzy trying to think back to that time so it could have been earlier, like 14. I only really got into experimenting and blending different colors of eyeshadow and eyeliner at around 16 though.  And as for MAC, I've only been into it for about a year (I'm 19 now) and my obsession is still growing!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 11, 2008)

I did not wear foundation till 2 years ago, not because I'm lazy, but because my skin did not need it (it doesn't need concealor, still). I'm not a minimalist person. It takes me a zillion products before I leave out the door-but they usually revolve around my lips (balms, pencils, plumpers, lipsticks, a gloss) and eyes (no cream-it makes eyes look puffy! Prep H gel, cream base, 5 shadows, lash curler, 5 coats mascara-and liner under the lower rim only because doing the whole eye just makes it appear smaller and severe). 
When I was young it was always drugstore stuff-even into my early 40's it was primarily drugstore items because I lived in a rural area and would have to take an airplane to buy dept store cosmetics. I was relegated to whatever was in Kahalui Long's basically-and some MAC shadows and lipsticks from Queen K'a 'ahumanu center. Moving to Honolulu meant needing to keep up appearences because of so many international tourists were surrounding the area and we are looks conscious.

The first cosmetics I owned as a teenager were Love Bug Peppermint Pizza Lipgloss which I bought from the back of "American Girl" Magazine from the library without my parents knowledge- I taped a few quarters to a three by five card. I put it on and got beaten by my mom with her shoe. I was like 15. I eventually was allowed to wear lipsmackers by Bonne Bell and Cutex nailpolish. When I was a teenager, my goal in life was to wear Maybelline waterproof liquid liner like my Mom. Silly, yeah?  I was allowed to wear lots of makeup in my mid teens when I was modeling. It was usually applied by an adult for a catalogue or a fashion show. I could not wait to wash it off, it felt creepy to me. I only really liked lip gloss because it tasted good, and I liked my mother's enormous cat eyes.....
Makeup was a heavy and unnatural affair in the 70's and eighties.  In the 90's and beyond makeup suddenly could not just be for enhancement-it had to do something! It had to have antioxidants or be some sort of treatment. I had a cosmetology degree when I got out of high school and makeup back then was different than it is now....we expect more.  More is paid for advertisements and promotion. ..and it has to "do" something. For instance make lashes look like false lashes or plump lips or smoothe skin for x amount of hours.  I used to be happy with the "perfect colour" now it has to change my life or something...


----------



## Winnie (Mar 11, 2008)

I started wearing make up at 14 and this only consisted of Eyeliner. My mom is not much of a make up wearer apart from eyeliner and lipstick so I wasn't really that interested.

I started buying more make up when I was 18, I got a job at a deptartment store and recieved nice discounts so wandered over to the pretty beauty counters spending my monthly pay. I'm 21 now and really, I've only taken it seriously (mixing eyeshadows and experimenting)within the last 6 months or so since I've become addicted to MAC!

**I just wanted to add that kids are wearing make up younger and younger these days. My youngest sister who is 10 tells me how her friends are all wearing clear mascara and lip gloss to school. I think this is a little too young to be wearing make up. I think age 13/14 is ok...but I hate to see kids all caked up with foundation on their still so young skin!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd played with it as a teenager, and I went to 3 dances in high school that i had my makeup done for, but i didn't start wearing or purchasing my own makeup until my 18th birthday.  to be honest, I didn't really care for it and most of the girls I knew who wore it looked really trampy, and I didn't wanna look like them.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 12, 2008)

ROFL ROFL When i was 12 i said i'd NEVER EVER wear make-up and i told my mom if i ever put makeup on my face i would have to pay her $500...Then i started wearing makeup a year later. oh boy.


----------



## averiejuli (Mar 12, 2008)

When I was 14! What's funny is I started out with a fully made up face of foundation and then everything else, and then gradually decreased it to just powder, eyeliner and lip gloss.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

Can you imagine a 15 y.o. with a black liquid eyeliner?  It seems so easy to apply now, but then it was just a big ole mess. I'm glad i didn't wear it out.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hehe, I started at 14. With Covergirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got into all kinds of beauty stuff at that time. I even experimented with bleaching my eyebrows and tweezing them (I accidentally turned them orange once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol)


----------



## TheOnlyCrystal (Mar 20, 2008)

I started with Make Up with 12, powder, black kohl liner, silver/baby blue eyeshadow... 
With 15/16 I wore a lot of browns on eyes and lips (today I know that brown lips do not suit me as I am too pale for that), I remember the Cindy Crawford ad for Revlon. Brown were so in!
I was so looking for a nice foundation with yellow undertones and finally got my first one from Bobbi Brown the foundationstick. The colour was not 100 % suitable but definitely better than my other ones. 
Then I finally found a better colour at a Mac Counter, it came in a tube, it is discontinued now. I was so happy. I guess I was 18. I am still wearing Mac foundation, but I am always looking for an even better one...


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 20, 2008)

Started wearing lipstick undercover in high school.   Started wear e/s and blush in 20s.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just a few months ago i started getting into makeup.I'll be 22 in july, and before september came around all i wore was foundation.  This past september i was on youtube browsing and came across a makeup video, xsparkage, and she uses mainly MAC. That is when I made my first MAC purchase and have been completely addicted ever since. It amazes me that I already spent around 2,000 on makeup since september. My boyfriend isnt happy


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 21, 2008)

I started wearing makeup when i was in grade 6, so I guess i was about  10 or 11, and it was eyeliner that wore


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 21, 2008)

I thought about makeup when I was about 16 and had to cover up a real bad case of teenage acne. That is when my passion for skincare and makeup began. It first started with learning to cover up and now I am learning to enhance what I have...which is a much more fun attitude.


----------



## Nadeshda (Mar 21, 2008)

The first makeup item I bought was a Margaret Astor concealer, when I was 12 or 13, to hide the dark circles under my eyes, but it wasn't until I was like 14 that I started wearing it every day. When I was 14, I bought coloured chapsticks and at 15 I began using my mom's mascara... she eventually bought one for me  Also at 15, I started lining my waterline with a black eyeliner pencil, and bought a lipstick from Maybelline (a Watershine, does anyone remember those?), and I wore a white eyeshadow from time to time. When I had dances or I attended weddings, I got my makeup done, but that was it.

When I entered University, at 18, I had calmed down and pretty much only used the concealer and the mascara everyday... I couldn't fanthom get out of the house without those, specially the concealer!! Eventually, I started to not freak out if I went to class without nothing on. It wasn't until last August or September that I got interested in makeup again. I actually only bought my first foundation last February, I'm still starting out


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 21, 2008)

15. I was madly in love with the Maybelline Eye Pencil. (They still make it 'til this day!) I would burn the tip with a lighter to warm and soften it up, then after it cooled, apply it to my waterline so it would go on pitch dark. So bad for you I'm sure but that's how my friends all did it...those were the days. Cover Girl pressed powder was a staple for me too back in high school. 

I didn't wear full-on makeup until my early 20s though. Once I was introduced to MAC (early 90s) I was hooked!


----------



## queenlerxst (Mar 22, 2008)

28.  seriously.


----------



## seabird (Mar 22, 2008)

probably about 11! i used to wear way too much black eyeliner, horrible lipgloss, very frosty pink lipstick in baby pink and the rest, urgh. i started wearing mac when i was 13. my best friend and her mum got me onto make-up, my mum isn't bothered about make-up.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 22, 2008)

I was allowed to wear it a few months before i turned 16. I'll allow my daughter (or son?) at least wear lip gloss and mascara at 13. Then 16, s/he can go all out.


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 22, 2008)

I started wearing makeup lightly when I was 19 and didn't start doing a full face until the age my mid 20's and to this day, I do not wear a full face everyday and especially not during the summer.    I find that people get use to seeing you with it on and when they see you without, you look terrible, so as I always say "Take Me As I Am".


----------



## rockexrolloh (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_I remember in 5th grade I had some god awful little thing from a dollar store that had like a blush, a blue eyeshadow, and a lipstick in it, and I would smear that shit on my 11 year old face.

6th grade brought the white eyeliner trend
And then by 7th grade/age 13 I was into my routine of black eyeliner all the way around and some silver on the lid, which last until like 10th grade. 
Didn't start using Mac until... 18._

 
Haha, the white eyeliner phase!! When I was in like 6th/7th grade, we would put just one big ass line of white eyeliner on and that's it; no mascara or anything. It was so gross. The sad thing is, I still see some girls doing it. Yikes.


----------



## Kalico (Mar 23, 2008)

12 - mascara and concealer
14 - mascara, concealer (heh I didn't understand what the difference was between concealer and foundation, so I wore concealer as foundation for a LONG time...), blush, eyeliners
21 - threw eyeshadow into the mix!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 23, 2008)

I started wearing eyeliner when I was in the 7th grade.. 12 years old? I've played around and thrown lipgloss, pastel shadow, and glitter on my face prior to that, but it was just random fun. I didn't get into full face makeup until I was about 16.


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Mar 24, 2008)

I started when I was twelve and idolized Alice Cooper. You can figure out what happened there. 

When I was 13 I stopped wearing anything except foundation and a little bit of mascara. I didn't start really getting into makeup until I was 15, and now that I have a job I really love it.

I don't think any age is too young to wear makeup, really. If it's not applied right, it won't look good at any age. My mom doesn't care, my dad never cared... they always said that there is worse things I could be doing than wearing makeup/dying my hair/getting piercings/whatever I was doing at the time.

When I was seven, I started dancing, and obviously we had to have full faces on for recitals. I always thought that was fun, except for the part that we all had too look the same and... yuck, we were supposed to use the SAME lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would never do it, thankfully. Mom would do all my makeup and hair before we got there.


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 24, 2008)

I started with eyeliner for the waterline at 16 ...a bit of concealer a couple months in. Then I started using a bit of eyeshadow (although it was the cheapy bonne belle shadows). I actually really started this year (18 in a few months); eyeshadows, eyeliner, blushes, foundations, etc. I blame this on MAC and their endless products lol!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 24, 2008)

I was a very late bloomer. I didnt start wearing MU til i was about 21 y.o. and that was in like 2005. But i think MU may be okay at around 14 (tinted l/g, eye liner, and neutral eye). I think that would be perfect.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 25, 2008)

I was 16 when I started with a little makeup but I was 19 when I started wearing full face makeup.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 27, 2008)

I was 12 when I started with makeup-cheapo Wet/Wild, Jane, Covergirl-usually lipsticks and then white eyeliner. I had some unfortunate accidents with Bonne Bell bronzer way back in the day-moral of the story: always use a brush for bronzer. I had a sizeable traincase by the time I was 15, mostly of drugstore stuff that was bought on sale, and I was doing most everything: lipstick, lip gloss, eye stuff, sometimes a powder foundation, etc. Then after I got my retail job after I turned 18, I dumped the foundation, and I stick to high-end makeup.


----------



## pat (Mar 27, 2008)

First time was 6th grade.  I remember getting in trouble by my P.E. teacher, she said we weren't old enough. I remember putting on "magic lip stick" which went on clear, then would turn into a bright pink. Yuck.

Middle school - I would use a *REALLY* dark brown lip liner with chap stick.  *shakes head*.  When I look at my pictures now, I wanna slap myself.  hahahaha


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

I must have been 15 or 16 when I started wearing makeup. OMG memory lane, lol. Does anyone remember lighting the black eyeliner & applyine it, lots of bronzer & the white lips?? lol o boy. Times have def. changed for the better


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 31, 2008)

Middle School! Probably a little experimenting before then as well.  I remember wearing green eyeshadow to school and a boy being like, "Why are you wearing green eyeshadow".  I didn't know what to say, I know i got angry though.  Why freakin not? 

Bonne Bell was my haven...I'm pretty sure they were my first black eyeliner.  I remember my mom taking my eyeliner as punishment my freshman year in high school ahhh I almost passed out lol.

I remember having a thing for Jerome Russell Glitter too. 

I actually wrote something that got published in Bonne Bell's newsletter back in the day about what being a girl means.  My teacher took it though and I don't recall getting it back.  Bitch!!! I should write them and ask if they have an archive.


----------



## lil_mamma_001 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think I was about 14, but I think I remember trying to wear foundation at 13.lol.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 27, 2008)

probably about 15 or 16.. 
good ol high school days. 
I had a crap load of makeup and i left it in the girls washroom one day in school.. 5 minutes later by the time I realized I left it there and went back for it it was gone.. eww.. who wants to wear someone else's make up?

I was devastated.. But I grew strong and started my collection over again.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

I was a late bloomer in the make-up lol

I think I finally bit the bullet and went to the Clinique counter for a foundation match when I was around 18. I mainly used foundation, blush, one eyeshadow color (purple), grey liner, and lip gloss...I spent the majority of my teen years a tomboy who wouldn't be caught dead wearing make-up lol and then decided to break down and try it. Loved it ever since


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 31, 2008)

When I was little around age 3 or 4, I performed in dance recitals and we wore lots of makeup.  I also did a beauty pageant or two so I wore makeup then.  I was about the same age.

I finally started wearing makeup for real at about age 11 or 12 and it was Clinique.  I would wear foundation, maybe powder, and a shimmery pink lipstick.  It was pretty minimal.


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 31, 2008)

I remember playing about with mascara when I was about 10 and it went in my eye so I didn't touch it until I was about 12.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

full makeup like foundation etc. around 14


----------



## laperle (Aug 31, 2008)

My mom used to make me all up for my ballet presentations. I didn't care for the ballet, but I looooved the make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was always trying to play with her stuff, so she decided to buy me very sheer fruity lipsticks for kids to leave her MU alone. I was 9 and things only got worse with years. Hahahaha 

She wouldn't be able to control it, because I loved MU with a passion! My dad hated it, but now, in my 27yo, he gave up on diminishing MU.


----------



## Aingail (Sep 1, 2008)

I started when I was 14 with just a little make-up like mascara and lining my waterline ones in a while.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 1, 2008)

I was 12, and I was so excited because my grandma sells Avon and gave me tons of free samples and makeup to try. So at first I went crazy and wore too much and it looked pretty bad (I cringe at my 7th grade school picture) but then I slowed down a little, and for a long time I only wore eyeliner and lipgloss, sometimes mascara.


----------



## bebe_tc (Sep 6, 2008)

I would say 12 or 13


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_full makeup like foundation etc. around 14_

 
Yeah me too, like foundation, gloss, mascara, blush and that's it.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Sep 6, 2008)

I started in elementary school.
I'd take my mom's makeup...without her knowing...and put it on on the way to my bus stop, and wipe it off on the way back home from the bus stop at the end of the day. ::laughing::

I got into trouble for it a lot. 

I couldn't /wait/ to grow up and be a ...Woman. : )

I think my mom started /allowing/ me to, about about 12. Just lip gloss. A little more at 13, etc. But I was doing it myself since I was small, (mostly) without her knowing. : )


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Sep 14, 2008)

I was 12, in the 7th grade when I started... And my love affair began.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Sep 14, 2008)

The daughter of two dear friends just turned 12.  For her birthday I booked her a MAC makeover (pre-approved by her parents of course!).  The MA was GREAT at picking colors, keeping things neutral and teaching her how to apply everything.

As the gift, I bought her some makeup.

We got:

quad
shroom pro pan
all that glitters pro pan
teddy e/l
slicked pink lipgelee

sonia kashiuk makeup case
maybeline full and soft mascara
sonia kashiuk e/s brush similar to the 239

No blush because she has beautifully rosy cheeks already.

She looks so cute when she wears it.  She doesn't cake it on, and she only wears it for special occasions.  Very cute.  

She LOVED the makeover and her gift!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

Around 12 or 13, I don't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always played with my mom's makeup when she's at work.


----------



## diva32472 (Sep 16, 2008)

i WAS 12 AND WORE EYELINER AND WHEN I GOT HOME I MADE SURE THAT I TOOK IT OFF


----------



## Dottles (Sep 25, 2008)

I started at the age of 10/11 just wearing eyeliner - black, go figure.  I have an obsession with black eyeliner though.  I find it hard to use any others.  Probably because I've always worn black, but I'm slowly branching out, haha.

I guess I started wearing "Full faced" makeup at 13.  I remember I used to CAKE that foundation on.  It'd be foundation, powder, more foundation, more powder.  Thank god I got out of that phase, it was disgusting thinking back.  Haha.


----------



## candycane80 (Sep 25, 2008)

When I was 14 I wore mascara and lip gloss only.  Then when I turned 16 I started wearing eyeliner, mascara and lipgloss.  It was at 18-19 I ventured out and played with color and wore eyeshadow, foundation, blush the works! I think young girls wearing foundation look so silly. Do you even need foundation at such a young age? I am always so surprised to see girls that are 12 wearing as much makeup as I do at 28. My mom would never have allowed that why grow up before you need to?


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 25, 2008)

I grew up with all girls (my Dad wasn't really involved in my life) .
My mom and Aunt would always do their make-up and I was about 5 years old and they bought me one of those really cute plastic Caboodles make-up case and it was hugee !
They'd give me alot of children friendly make-up that I wore once every blue moon  .
But I always wore lipgloss . (I loved yummy flavorings and scents !)
Although if there was a school party she'd put blush,eyeshadow,and lipgloss on me .
Then in 6th grade I wore a really tacky blue eyeshadow EW !
Never will forget that .
Idk why I never noticed people looking at me weird .
Then 7th grade came along and I had the CRAPPIEST blush brush from Clinique it was so prickly so I overdid my cheeks with blush . :/
And about 1 month after 7th grade I started wearing a bit of eyeliner,lipgloss,blush,and a bit of foundation when I broke out .
I am now in 8th grade and wear a full face only because I have terrible skin  but as my skin gets better I'm using less and less .
All in all my Mom would've let me wear makeup whenever I wanted .
It's not so much as growing up so fast it's making yourself feel better about yourself and expressing your personality .
But I must say I've really gotten better at makeup (at least I hope so !) my friends actually want me to do their make-up !


----------



## Dottles (Sep 26, 2008)

I had really bad skin too, which is why I used to cake on the make up - I'm SO glad my skin got better and I got out of that phase.  I must have looked god awful.


----------



## Aurynn (Oct 19, 2008)

My mum never wore MU, so I didn't have the chance to experiment with her stuff.

12 - got this palette (pretty crappy) for christmas from my dad and his new girlfriend. I despised her, so never wore it.... lol
No make-up in high school because it wasn't allowed at school. If you did wear some you had to wipe it.
I did LOVE stage make-up for theatre and stuff. It completely transforms you.
17 - my mum got me my first e/s from the Body Shop and a brush (I still have that one...) and mascara, but I only wore it to parties, at concerts and recitals, etc.
18 - in college I started to wear MU daily but only mascara, concealer and a neutral e/s
20 - I discovered blush. Can you imagine? I've only been wearing blush for like 6 months. Before my mum would complain about my pale look and that I didn't go out in the sun enough. hehe, she loves my blush now.

Now I do my mum's MU when she has to go to a party or so


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 19, 2008)

I started really young like 10-11 with cheapo make up but when off it during high school.
I just started getting back into it in the past 3 years after discovering MAC. I'm from a small town so I had no idea of high end Make up.


----------



## LP_x (Oct 19, 2008)

I was 12. My Mam didn't mind it as she adores make up herself. My Dad on the other hand - we had endless arguements about it. Mam would always stick up for me though


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 19, 2008)

At the beginning of middle school I wasn't interested at all and I wouldn't even let people put makeup on my. My mother never told me I couldn't wear makeup, and my sister had started wearing it in sixth grade, so I knew I could, I just didn't want to some reason. The summer before eighth grade, though, I got a cg eyeliner and decided to play around. I went crazy after that and before school had started I was using powder, blush, bronzer, mascara, e/s and everything. During eighth grade I started using some sort of Clinique powder foundation and I got my first Mac e/s. I was basically an addict as soon as I started.
When I look back at pictures I get very proud because my makeup was actually pretty good from the start :] I never looked ridiculous and never fell for any trends that make me cringe. I'm pretty sure I was very careful not to look ridiculous, though. Watching my sister go through all of her terrible phases had prepared me, haha.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was twelve-but really started wearing makeup at 13. I had this brownish brush and orangy brown lipstick that I thought was so cool. My mom told me it made me look like a clown


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 21, 2008)

I think I was twelwe or hirteen when I started to use make up, nothing extravagant though, a little brown eyeliner, black mascara and powder.


----------



## joygasm (Oct 21, 2008)

I started wearing makeup regularly right before I turned 14.
And ever since then I can't not wear any.


But before then I hated makeup aha.
Weird.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 22, 2008)

I first started when I started to break out.  I wore way too much foundation, too light and was about 12 or so. I wore black grey eyeliner, not applied good and dark bronze lipstick. i also did my hair bright red, wow.
i  toned it down freshman year of high school, gloss, mascara and but around 15 i used to go all out and did so until i was like 23. now i'm gonna be 26 and am just minimal unless i'm going out.  i have tons of make-up but like to buy it more than wear it anymore.  i do love make-up and am trying to get back into my old ways (this board does inspire me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

